# you can life your life as YOU chose



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey

I havent posted here in a while as I have been away during the summer and have possibly had the best summer of my life despite dp.

I am a 22 yr old male who has had drug induced dp/dr for the best part of 3 years now, and it has been continuous for that time. I wanted to through in my two cents and let you know that even though dp can be chronic at times, you dont have to let it run and destroy your life!

Since my first dp episode I finished 2 years of university and attained a 2.1 in Economics and Politics. I have just returned from New Zealand after having passed my snowboard instructors exams and have a job in Colorado this coming winter teaching snowboarding to kids and adults alike!

During my recent trip i had a few days of total dp freedom for the first time in years and i put this down to distraction, i do not and have not taken medication for my dp. I really belief that by keeping mentally distracted and physcically also it is possible to over time break this chronic dp cycle! Dwelling on dp symptoms only makes them worse!

There have been times in the past 3 years where i have thought i could never find happiness and am destined to a life of dp misery, but I have prooved myself wrong. Even though i have bad days of dp i really feel that it has steadily improved over the recent months and i see no reason why it wont stop improving; who knows, maybe one day, maybe ... cured.

Please take this as a word of encouragement that things can get better if we stay optimistic. :lol:

Take it easy

Dan


----------

